# Instructors in NYC?



## XxSweetFacadexX (Aug 8, 2003)

mm.. i hope no one thinks ill of me since i'm once again looking for an instructor.

apparently, i'm moving back to NYC august 20th. this saddens me because i fear for finding a good instructor.

does anyone know of any good instructors in the NYC area? it would be nice if i could continue my balintawak training. but, if no one knows of that type, i'll go for any instruction in combat martial arts.


----------



## modarnis (Aug 8, 2003)

While not Balitawak instructors, these two guys are great teachers of the FMA:

Andy Filardo
Modern Fighting Arts Academy
    509 Hicksville Rd.
    Massapequa, N.Y.,11758
    (516) 691-5425
Modern Arnis, Boxing, Kickboxing 

or 

Doug Pierre
Modern Arnis Dumog/Village Martial Arts
188 E 3rd St
New York NY 10003

Doug was former World Full Contact Stick Fighting Champion
(212) 614-3250


----------



## K Williams (Aug 9, 2003)

Guro Doug Pierre.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *mm.. i hope no one thinks ill of me since i'm once again looking for an instructor.
> 
> . . . *




XSFX,

This is sad to hear that you will not be able to train in Balintawak in the PI anymore.

If you are ever in the Detroit/Pontiac/Ann Arbor/Flint/Lansing Area of Michigan, let me know. I will do my best to see if you can be introduced to Manong Ted Buot

Good Luck in finding a new instructor. :asian:


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *XSFX,
> 
> This is sad to hear that you will not be able to train in Balintawak in the PI anymore.
> ...



and i was just starting to have fun too... this coming week, i will have 2 hour lessons every other day..

i might be in detroit sometime. i have family there. i used to go to detroit twice a year.

modarnis &  K Williams - thanx for the suggestion! i'll check him out when i get to NYC.


----------



## Sun_Helmet (Aug 17, 2003)

Found the name: 
Zack Tako... who trained in Balintawak in the Philippines and moved to NYC. Met him a year ago. Don't know if he is still in the city.

--Rafael--
--------
------
--------
----------


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sun_Helmet _
> *Found the name:
> Zack Tako... who trained in Balintawak in the Philippines and moved to NYC. Met him a year ago. Don't know if he is still in the city.
> 
> ...



Interesting...who was Zacks instructor in the PI?


----------



## Sun_Helmet (Aug 18, 2003)

Only met Zack briefly, but I believe he said it was Teofilo Velez.

--Rafael--
---------
---------
----------
----------


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 18, 2003)

Cool.....thankx!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sun_Helmet _
> *Only met Zack briefly, but I believe he said it was Teofilo Velez.
> 
> --Rafael--
> ...



Rafael sir! Thank You!

Teofilo Velez,if he is the one I am thinking of, was/is also know as Pilo Velez and he traind with Manong (GM) Anciong Bacon.

If you can track him down, I think it owuld be interesting and good training. 

:asian:


----------

